# 11 Miniature Horses may be in need in Kansas



## srpwildrose (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.kake.com/home/headlines/16832766.html

This is in Howard, Kansas.....Elk County.

I hope someone at CMHR can look into this.

There is also a video to watch......I do not see any minis in the video.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww man.....does that bring back memories.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 20, 2008)

OH! Not again! At least this sheriff went in and did something...like seize the animals and file charges...makes a person wonder doesn't it?


----------



## Marty (Mar 21, 2008)

We have been aware of it and the situation is under control.


----------



## srpwildrose (Mar 21, 2008)

Marty said:


> We have been aware of it and the situation is under control.



OKAY, thanks for letting me know.

Hope they get good homes.


----------

